# Marantz SR3001 "PEAK"



## Wynsak (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi, I just bough a used marantz SR3001.
When i connect my ps3, or DVD player via RCA"S, a red "PEAK" sign appears on the display. No sound in this mode. The manual says this happens if input signals are to high, and I should pres ATT to cut the input signal in half. When I do this, the "PEAK" disappears, but still no sound.
Only way I get any sound from this receiver, is when I connect it to my DVD player through coaxial inputs. Then the 2 main speakers will work, but no surrounds or sub?
Am I being stupid, or is this receiver faulty?:dontknow:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Are you hooking this up through the coax digital or the rca analog? They use the same connector.

it sounds like you have a problem with routing the digital inputs (if that's how you have it hooked up), or possibly you are going through a Zone 2 by mistake (which wouldn't be hooked up to speakers, hence no sound). Definitely odd though, since you are seeing the peak light flashing.

Any surround or processing modes enabled? Maybe it was being fed information that was not in the signal (like being in DTS mode and receiving Dolby Digital -- that could also cause no sound).

Hope this helps some. Give us some more info and maybe someone else can chime in with some experience (I don't have this model receiver).

Good luck.


----------



## Wynsak (Aug 2, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Are you hooking this up through the coax digital or the rca analog? They use the same connector.
> 
> it sounds like you have a problem with routing the digital inputs (if that's how you have it hooked up), or possibly you are going through a Zone 2 by mistake (which wouldn't be hooked up to speakers, hence no sound). Definitely odd though, since you are seeing the peak light flashing.
> 
> ...


I did a complete reset on the amp. If i connect it through coax, and set the dvd input mode on the menu to Dig2, i get sound on the 2 main speakers. None of the other speakers get sound. What puzzles me is the fact that when I connect through annalogue (rca inputs) and set dvd input to analogue, the PEAK warning comes up. According to the manual, this could be normal, but when you press ATT, it should work. The peak warning goes away, but no sound.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Okay, the peak on the analog signal is common. Many sources put out too much voltage and need to be cut, which is what that ATT is for. And you are getting stereo through the digital input, which is good.

Did you do a configuration/calibration? Usually this is when you tell the receiver what speakers you have and it sets the levels. If this is not done, that receiver may assume you only have L/R and none of the surrounds. That is the first place I would look.

The second possible problem is that you may be in Stereo, Direct, Mono, or some other surround mode that only uses the front (main) speakers. Try a few different modes (or Auto to select the best from what is being supplied from the DVD player).

Finally, the DVD player may be configured to downsample the multi-channel audio to 2 channel. This can be done in the DVD menus, at least on the players I have owned. That may the default and you have to set it to something like Direct, or Raw so that it just passes all the audio through to the receiver for processing.

Hopefully one (or all) of these will fix it.

Good luck.


----------



## Wynsak (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks. Will try and let you know. Appreciate your advise.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have a Marantz Reference SR-19EX and it too would show Peak on the Display when the volume was raised high. Though it would say Peak, never did the AVR actually shutdown.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

